# [resolved] File System changed to RAW from NTFS



## Brenz

*File System changed to RAW from NTFS*

I don't know what happened but suddenly my D drive where I keep my documents instead of the C drive, seems to be empty and has changed to RAW from NTFS. Though when I check Disk Management it shows the D drive as healthy and still being NTFS. 

I can still view my pictures and my music via the start menu, but my documents folder is empty. Though it shouldn't be empty because my music and my pictures should be in that folder. Everything else seems to be lost, but when I check properties it still shows that 18G of the drive is being used. 

Anyone know how I can recover these missing files? I read some where else, someone with the same kind of problem, used partition magic, but I don't have this program. I was wondering if anyone knew of any free utilities?

Thanks


----------



## koala

If you don't have Partition Magic, you can download its free DOS partition table editor (PTEDIT.EXE) from www.computerworkscentral.com/Boot Repair.html


----------



## Brenz

koala said:


> If you don't have Partition Magic, you can download its free DOS partition table editor (PTEDIT.EXE) from www.computerworkscentral.com/Boot Repair.html


Cool this is great! You wouldn't happen to know where I could find instructions for this program? I really don't want to mess this up. 

Thanks


----------



## koala

Be very careful using this, you could lose all your data!
If you scroll down to the bottom of the link it says
_the solution to editing hidden NTFS boot records is simple: use ptedit.exe to change the partition type from "17" (hidden NTFS) to "07" (regular NTFS), then edit the boot record, then change the partition type back to "17"._
but I don't know if that relates to your specific problem.

Try www.findtutorials.com for instructions or PowerQuest's support forums (or hang about here for long enough and someone will talk you through it)

Good luck!


----------



## Brenz

Thank you for your reply and thanks for the luck, I need it :smile: ... I'm not really familiar with this stuff, so I don't want to make any mistakes. I want to make sure I have the right instructions. 

Right now I am using this program GetDataBack from http://www.runtime.org/ It's a really long scan and it's been 5 hours so far. I have 10% left to go. But I'm worried that my hard drive is over heating, or maybe it has been over heating and this is how I got this problem? 

Anyway I hope someone can help walk me through it..

Thanks

Well it seems that the GetDataBack program worked. I was able to retrieve all my missing files. Plus even ones I had deleted months ago. 

Now I just have to figure out what I'm going to do with this messed up drive. If I should just reformat it and how I should go about that.. Any suggestions?

I managed to get the Drive working again and back to normal. It seems like I went through all that trouble for nothing. When all I had to do was an error checking scan in the drive properties. That fixed the problem. After the scan ran at start up, which took a couple of hours and fixed a whole ton of errors, the computer started up and the D drive was back to normal along with all my files... Yippee! :grin:


----------



## dai

glad you have it sorted


----------

